# Training/Classes for California EIT



## dp0321 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.

Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## superengineer (Mar 23, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Excel Test Prep (www.exceltest.com) has the best EIT class. They only offer their 80 hour classroom course in the Bay Area though. If you are in SoCal, I'd contact them to see if they have any plans to bring their classes there.


----------



## Vista (Mar 23, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I recommend webinar or online classes *www.eitexperts.com*. I took online and pass on October 2010


----------



## dp0321 (May 23, 2011)

superengineer said:


> dp0321 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> ...



Thanks, superengineer. It looks like they will be having a Fall 2011 class in Orange County.


----------



## fred12 (May 23, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


I live in oakland, CA (Bay area) and work for cal tran. Last year we recieved a letter from our training officer that EITEXPERTS were holding their EIT prep classes at cal tran. I contacted the training officer and ask about them they practically endorse EITEXPERTs and told me if they were not good they would not let them use the cal tran facilities.

I took the EIT prep with them and that was the best investment of my life. I passed. They made the material so easy for us and instructor would meet outside the class with us to answer questions. Sometimes I called the instructor at 9pm at night with question and he would answer.

I recieved a letter this fall from training officer of cal tran that they are going to hold their fall eit prep classes at cal tran again but it is open to public and any one can register.

I strongly recommend them if you live in BAy area

Fred


----------



## loretta (May 23, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I went to PPI for my first try but didn't pass, until I tried EITEXPERTS.COM and I just passed the April 2011 exam. The teacher is such a great teacher and I prefer the online class, which gives you a lot of options.


----------



## loretta (May 23, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I went to PPI for my first try but didn't pass, until I tried EITEXPERTS.COM and I just passed the April 2011 exam. The teacher is such a great teacher and I prefer the online class, which gives you a lot of options.


----------



## Sfeng2 (Jul 21, 2011)

dp0321 said:


> I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with these training websites and/or classes for the California EIT?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I took Excel Test Prep last Spring for FE/EIT prep and passed. They have really good teachers specializing in their areas, a comprehensive curriculum and very accurate exam type problems for practice. I strongly recommend them for anyone wanting to take a classroom prep course for FE/EIT in California.

Use coupon code KD001 for $50 off the course fee.


----------



## Caltransgeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Sfeng2 said:


> dp0321 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard of a few websites (www.eitexam.com, www.eitexamheaven.com) and the instructor led class by PPI.
> ...



I am signed up for Excel Test Prep's comprehensive FE/EIT review course starting this weekend in the Bay Area. They are offering their first class for FREE this time for anyone who wants to attend, with no obligations to pay. This is a great opportunity to get 8 hours of quality prep for FREE, even if you don't sign up for their full 11 day course. I know several of my friends who don't want to pay for the full program are attending.


----------



## fr33wind14 (Aug 6, 2011)

Like you guys, I will also be taking the EIT exam this Oct 2011 in California. I mailed my application to the CA Board 3 weeks ago but I have not received any feedback yet. I don't know what happened, if it's approved or not. Are your applications already approved by the CA Board?


----------



## joejoe644 (Aug 12, 2011)

fr33wind14 said:


> Like you guys, I will also be taking the EIT exam this Oct 2011 in California. I mailed my application to the CA Board 3 weeks ago but I have not received any feedback yet. I don't know what happened, if it's approved or not. Are your applications already approved by the CA Board?


Hi, you should be able to log into your NCEES account and your EXAM Status should be posted. Hope this helps..


----------

